# Want to Breed Shrimp



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys I had a question I want to breed shrimp and use them as feeders for my eels so what are the best ones to do that with?

I have a 20gallon tank to work with, and as of rigth now there are no other fish in there. I was thinking of at least putting in an algae eater to keep algae down though

What kind of shrimp that would work good for feeders and be cool to breed and watch would yal recommend? 

Also what kind of environment should i establish, water levels, and food?

Thanks a bunch

Chris


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

minami (wild neocardina) or cherry shrimp would be your best bet. They are the cheapest and breed the quickest. That being said its not a very efficient way to feed your eel. You would be better off selling the shrimp and buying bloodworms or something else for your eel.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah i got blood worms but heard that they like to eat shrimp or is that wrong?

I got a 20gallon tank and am still trying to figure out what to put in it


----------

